# Another newly diagnosed



## rahar109 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello, another learner diabetic here. I'm 60, diagnosed with Type 2 last week, the day before I moved house! As you can imagine, it's been frantic trying to cope with both at once. Like others, I had no symptoms and the problem was picked up during an eye test by the optician who noticed changes in the back of my eye and recommended it should be investigated. Thank you Boots Opticians


----------



## Redkite (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum rahar . Sorry to hear of your diagnosis, but lots of friendly advice on here.

Love the photo, is that called a hoopoe???


----------



## rahar109 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello Redkite. 
Yes, that's a hoopoe. Have always wanted to see one and am v jealous of anyone who has. Love red kites too, magnificent birds.


----------



## Redkite (Jun 5, 2014)

rahar109 said:


> Hello Redkite.
> Yes, that's a hoopoe. Have always wanted to see one and am v jealous of anyone who has. Love red kites too, magnificent birds.



Yes me too, and I've seen lots of red kites, plenty around here, usually getting mobbed by the jackdaw pair who've been nesting on our roof . But I've only ever seen a hoopoe in an aviary, would be amazing to see them in the wild


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi rahar, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, that must have come as quite a shock, given that you had no symptoms. Do you have any family history? Have you been put on any medication for your diabetes?

There is a lot to take in, but take things slowly and ask plenty of questions if there is anything that confuses or worries you. Although the consequences of poorly-controlled (or undiagnosed) diabetes can be bad, the good news is that it is possible to control it well - and well-controlled diabetes is the major cause of...absolutely nothing! 

I would recommend reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter for starters, and also get a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker. These are excellent sources of information which should help clarify things and get you started on the right track. As I said, ask any questions you may have - nothing is considered 'silly' - and we will do our best to help


----------



## am64 (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome from me too ....we have loads of redkites in my area tooo


----------



## trophywench (Jun 5, 2014)

I've seen one, not 3 feet away from me and where we'd just parked our motorhome, by the side of a river in France!  It was just totally amazing to see one that close, and so unexpectedly.

I kind of went, what on earth was that?  cos I didn't really believe what I thought I'd just seen.  And hubby said, Well unless I'm going potty - that was a Hoopoe!  And I said, Yep, that's what I thought it was too.

Lord knows if it had escaped from an aviary or what.

Be jealous if you like LOL

I haven't let it change my life ....... and it didn't cure my diabetes either !


----------



## stephknits (Jun 5, 2014)

Saw lots of red kites last weekend in the Chilterns.  They came swooping down right next to our Bongo for bits of bacon, fantastic sight


----------



## Laura davies (Jun 5, 2014)

I love how you and others are so helpful to us newbies, its really uplifting. Can you recommend some books for me type 1 please and carb counting? Thank u laura


----------



## Redkite (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Laura, the absolute bible for type 1 is "Type 1 diabetes in children, adolescents and young people" by Ragnar Hanas (don't be misled by the title, the book is fab for all ages).  For carb counting we use the book "Carbs and Cals", also available as a smartphone app - indispensable!


----------



## Redkite (Jun 5, 2014)

stephknits said:


> Saw lots of red kites last weekend in the Chilterns.  They came swooping down right next to our Bongo for bits of bacon, fantastic sight



Chilterns is my backyard


----------



## am64 (Jun 5, 2014)

Laura davies said:


> I love how you and others are so helpful to us newbies, its really uplifting. Can you recommend some books for me type 1 please and carb counting? Thank u laura



thats what this place is all about ...support 
sorry  to hijack your welcome Rahar ... BIG welcome again from me !!! have a good look around and remember no question is regarded silly here so ask away


----------



## Northerner (Jun 6, 2014)

Laura davies said:


> I love how you and others are so helpful to us newbies, its really uplifting. Can you recommend some books for me type 1 please and carb counting? Thank u laura



As mentioned, Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas is a 'must have' book for all Type 1s, regardless of age  You might want to look at the free Carb Counting download from Diabetes UK as an introduction, and there is an online carb counting course you can do here.


----------



## Bloden (Jun 6, 2014)

stephknits said:


> Saw lots of red kites last weekend in the Chilterns.  They came swooping down right next to our Bongo for bits of bacon, fantastic sight



You've got a Bongo? FAB! Can't wait to get another camper van.


----------



## Bloden (Jun 6, 2014)

Hiya Rahar and welcome. Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. Good luck in your new home.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi rahar a warm welcome to the forum, you will get lots of help on here, hope you settle into your new home quickly


----------



## Flower (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi and welcome rahar, never ever seen a hoopoe not sure if they live in the Cotswolds


----------



## Mark T (Jun 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum rahar109


----------



## Copepod (Jun 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Rahar109.

Birdwatching is a great way to make yourself walk more and further


----------



## rahar109 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you all for the welcome, and info and links. For a while I thought this was turning into the bird watching thread!


----------



## Edofstyal (Jun 6, 2014)

I was diagnosed last July with type 2. Prescribed metformin,  amilopidine and simvastatin. Have lost 1 stone and 4 pounds since then, but I am having some trouble with the statins. Came off simvastatin, now on avorstatin? Symptoms are back so I think I will have to come off these as well. 

Seem to be under control, all tests I had done last month were good, but day to day I never feel very well and I am always extremely tired, is this normal.

Also, can anyone recommend something different to eat? Fed up with eating the same old things.
thanks


----------



## Laura davies (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi Redkite 

I will get that book thank you, that is so useful


----------

